# Best vantage points in Vegas



## dklod (Aug 10, 2008)

Im heading back to the US this year to spend xmas with my wifes family. I really want to go back to Vegas. I went there 5 years ago but was not a full on photography nut then and only had a 2mp P&S (but I managed to get some great night shots none the less). I'll have my new DSLR by that time and I want to know the best places to shoot from at certain times of the day. I know the sunsets cast an amazing pink glow over the city so I would live to capture one of those. Apart from the Stratosphere having its observation platform, are there any other casinos that open rooftops or observation decks for public use?? Has anyone shot from the smaller version of the Eiffel Tower?? Elevated areas in the suburbs that give an uninterupted view of the strip would be ideal as well. I took one shot on the way back to LA last time from a gas station on the other side of the interstate and if I used a tripod, which I had in the car but no time to mess with, it would have been a cracker of a shot. Give me some options and even post a pick or two to give me aspect of the location.

Cheers.


----------



## Paul M (Aug 10, 2008)

The city is a great place to photograph and thats why I want to go back myself. I have to say though, about 30 minutes outside of the city is a place called Red Rock Canyon (hiking trails and rock climbing). It's a photographer's dream especially at the right times of day. Be sure to check it out!


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 10, 2008)

I would have to say that the Eifel (sp) Tower is great to get shots of the strip. I have only been there once, and wasn't really into photography. But the view is gorgeous!!


----------



## dklod (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Paul. I just checked out Red Rock Canyon on the web and it looks too cool. BB, is there a time limit on how long you can stay at the top of that tower?? I like to hang around and try to capture all the phases of dusk. and with a 360degree view, there is plenty to catch. Thanks guys (gal)


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 11, 2008)

I think this belongs into Meet-Ups and *Locations*, wouldn't you think so, too?


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 11, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I think this belongs into Meet-Ups and *Locations*, wouldn't you think so, too?


 

I don't know, we aren't really talking about a meetup, he is just wondering about places to take photos.

dklod- I don't think there is a time limit. But I haven't been there since 2005 so I'm not sure. But my best guess is that you can stay up there as long as you would like.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, the "locations"-part of the forum title means: this is a forum for people to come and ask "Where are the best photo locations in so-and-so? Any recommendations for me by a member who's been there before?" Else I wouldn't know what the "locations" part is for? Meet-up is meet-up. "Location" is something else .


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 11, 2008)

Well then good suggestion Corinna!


----------



## bigalbest (Aug 11, 2008)

I love Vegas, here is one of my favorite spots.


----------



## dklod (Aug 11, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> I love Vegas, here is one of my favorite spots.


 
That looks like a good spot. That is a foot bridge you're on and the NY hotel to the left?? Been a while, but I still look at my photos from time to time. 

LaFoto, I posted in city scape because I thought it would attract more attention considering my question is directed to the city scape of Vegas even though Im not posting any photos. Moving it has not harmed the response, so thanks for moving it to a more appropriate corner of the forum.


----------

